# Free Dongle For Prime and a giftcard from me



## Wiki-Droid (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.wiki-droid.com/2012/04/free-dongle-for-transformer-prime.html

ASUS looks to be fixing the GPS issue with hardware


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldn't say "fix" so much as shamefully put out an official work-around. Now, what's the point of our internal GPS when we have to use an external dongle? What about WiFi, will we need a second dongle? Or will they tell you to RMA so that you can get these new C3/C4 boards that are supposed to do better on reception, only to be told that your Prime is operating up to "specs?"

Bahumbug I say. I'll take the dongle, but it sounds like it won't even be able to be used with the keyboard. Makes sense to sell a tablet with a keyboard, and then "fix" a "broken" internal component by using the same port, doesn't it?


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

buxtahuda said:


> I wouldn't say "fix" so much as shamefully put out an official work-around. Now, what's the point of our internal GPS when we have to use an external dongle? What about WiFi, will we need a second dongle? Or will they tell you to RMA so that you can get these new C3/C4 boards that are supposed to do better on reception, only to be told that your Prime is operating up to "specs?"
> 
> Bahumbug I say. I'll take the dongle, but it sounds like it won't even be able to be used with the keyboard. Makes sense to sell a tablet with a keyboard, and then "fix" a "broken" internal component by using the same port, doesn't it?


If its such an inconvenience then get rid of it? Either return it for a refund or get very close to what you paid and sell it. They are holding their value very well rigt now even with this issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol, nothing is inconvenient about my Prime, I love it and use it all day every day. I'd never get rid of this thing. For me, the GPS debacle has just been a funny little adventure.

I'm just saying, we paid for an advertised device that was rushed out and poorly tested, so this isn't just some free gift (ask some Italians, they'll have to pay for it... And after June or July so will anyone else) of goodwill, it's them covering their asses. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth and all that, but that doesn't mean you go trusting the politician who gave it to you in lieu of your rights.

I'm glad we're getting the dongle, it offers yet another route for us physical modders. You better believe my dongle will either be compatible with the keyboard and offer a power jack or be integrated internally into my keyboard and its Prime port.


----------

